
Open source FLoydHub for launching ML jobs - geyang
https://github.com/episodeyang/jaynes
======
KingFelix
That's a bad ass picture in the read me. Like a boss

~~~
krf
The picture is of the late Edwin Jaynes, author of Probability Theory: The
Logic of Science.

